# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Digital Annealer, quantum-inspired computational architecture, Fujitsu Ltd., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Fujitsu Ltd.

Home page - fujitsu.com/global/services/business-services/digital-annealer

----------


## Airicist

Solving combinatorial optimization problems - FUJITSU quantum-inspired computing Digital Annealer

Published on Mar 28, 2019




> Disrupt markets by using the world's first Quantum-inspired solution.

----------


## Airicist

What is quantum-inspired computing?

Published on Mar 28, 2019




> Creating new disruptive market using Quantum-Inspired. Make breakthrough changes in your business with FUJITSU Quantum-Inspired Computing Digital Annealer.

----------

